

Ask HN: Best anti-SOPA resources to use on your Facebook Page? - donohoe

I have a non-serious Facebook Page (https://www.facebook.com/peacethroughtyranny) with &#62;25K followers. Since I can't embed any standard anti-SOPA widgets into the page etc what would be effective ways to inform people on SOPA?
======
danso
These aren't necessarily anti-SOPA, but ProPublica's (full disclosure: my
employer) has helpful listings of where Congressmembers stand and the current
tally of support and opposition (by bill and state delegation):

<http://projects.propublica.org/sopa>
<http://projects.propublica.org/sopa/timeline>

